# Horror Sounds Of The Night question?



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm no good at recognizing where sounds come from like some are. Jason at Scar stuff is one of the best I've met online or anywhere. You could also try entering the LP Title into Google and Google Blogs. Sometimes you can find a disccusion about the very thing you're asking.

Here's the Death And Horror DL:

*BBC Death & Horror Sound Effects Volume 13 Part One*

*BBC Death & Horror Sound Effects Volume 13 Part Two*


----------



## black juju (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks man. Much appreciated. I'll check it out. There was that intro music I was looking for and I was also looking for that piano part somewhere towards the end of it. I'll ask Jason at Scar. Thank you again!


----------



## black juju (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep, track 47 Phantom Of The Opera ('organ' Sounds) was the one I was looking for.

Would you happen to have Sound Effects 21 - More Death and Horror?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes I have all 3 of the Death Sounds recordings. I'll upload the other 2 tomorrow.


----------



## black juju (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice and thanks!


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

Halloweiner, 

It sounds like you're posting more on the Mostly Ghostly blaag now, but did you ever put up a link for the More Dead and Horror recording? Since Jason pulled down his links, I can't find it anywhere. 

Thanks.


----------



## Benko (Oct 1, 2011)

Morning , You can see my French blog .( halloween and horror sounds effects ) .
I have a big collection of halloween records .
Differnts serial number of same records .
Halloween.

THIS IS MY BLOG : http://halloweenrecords.blogspot.com/
or bruitages d'horreur 33 / 45 tours halloween records COLLECTION PRIVEE 

halloween.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I gave up on renewing any links at my Blogs as I got tired of trying to keep up with doing so every other month.


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

Benko,

I checked out your blog. You have a great collection. Do you you have any downloads of your spooky sounds to share? I couldn't seen any download links on your blog. Thanks.


----------



## Benko (Oct 1, 2011)

Morning, now , I have scan rest of my collection .
Best .
Jocelyn.


----------



## Benko (Oct 1, 2011)

For the Halloween ad (Invite your friends, Gayle House), do you seek a comic book with the ad in it? Yes , I search the comic book with the ad .I think It was a Spider Man .
Tittle ? 
Serial number ?
I remember , Jason can help you to find :
http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2007/10/gayle-house-records-haunting-gayle.html ask him .
Thank you .


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can get more Death and Horror here if'n you want it.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I use to have that on tape cassette yaers ago. Someone here made them into mp3's last year and i do have them. PM me if you still need them.


----------

